# Falabella y Sodimac Argentina



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Falabella Argentina, la cual lei en un foro q los falabellas de Argentina eran mejores q los de Peru, la cual no son tan mejores q los de Peru, porq aca son separados, me explico, en un falabella venden lo q es niños y para el hogar, en otro ropa de hombre, de mujer, accesorios y electrodomesticos, en otro solo ropa de hombre y electrodomesticos, parecido como el de la Jr de la Union en cambio alla en Peru encontras todo en un saga falabella el falabella mas grande de Buenos Aires q esta en Unicenter se parece al de Plaza san miguel y bueno con eso les digo todo,y ya comenso la expancion de falabella aca en Argentina porq ahora ya llego sodimac, pero aca el mundo falabella esta muy atrazado, y a pesar q falabella se expandio primero en Argentina y despues en Peru, y aparte q los falabellas aca son re caros, porque no hay competencia, y al no ver competecia no se preocupan en expandirse y en vender un poco comodo, y no hay publicidad en las calles y menos en la tv y no hay tantas ofertas o liquidacion, pero ya se biene aca almecenes Paris y parece q falabella va a comensar a expandirse, en cambio en Peru hay Saga Falabella, Saga falabella Express, Sodimac, Tottus, Banco Falabella y Falabella Tv, y tambien en provincias y q decir de Ripley y tambien q ya se biene almacenes Paris, en fin eso era lo q queria aclarar y bueno ARRIBA PERU y ya pondre mas fotos de falabella y sodimac, lo bueno de Falabella Argentina es q conserva sus fachadas antiguas q tiene un estilo Europeo y por dentro es totalmente moderno










este es el Falabella 3 de la calle Florida Bs As









este es el falabella 2 dela calle Florida Bs As 




































por dentro de Falabella 2










la otra entrada por atras falabella 2









falabella 2









afuera falabella 1 este falabella parece grande pero no lo es porq se parece al de miraflores, lo bueo de falabella es q conserva las fachadas historica y por dentro es todo moderno para no perder la escencia falabella









afuera falabella 1










la entrada de falabella 1

































































Falabella del unicenter el mas grande de 2 niveles se parece al de Plaza San Miguel










contruccion del primer sodimac, ya hay tres en la Argentina la competencia de Easy






































bueno he tomado mas fotos de falabella y sodimac ya las pondre pronto


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

??


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

El falabella de la galeria mitre es precioso, la fachada es de un neocolonial sorprendentemente arequipeño! xD.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Imanol said:


> El falabella de la galeria mitre es precioso, la fachada es de un neocolonial sorprendentemente arequipeño! xD.


justo eso iba a decir... se parece a varias casonas del centro histórico de Arequipa....^^


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Eso es algo que me sorprendió por toda la calle Florida vi como 4 Falabellas :nuts:
El la galería Mitre es muy bueno ( capaz y perteneció a algún arequipeño :nuts y el de Perón? creo también me gusta.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanol said:


> El falabella de la galeria mitre es precioso, la fachada es de un neocolonial sorprendentemente arequipeño! xD.


Me he dado cuenta de eso. La restauración les quedó fabulosa. Falabella pudo haber hecho lo mismo en Ica...pero no, en el Perú siempre la tienen que cagar.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Es que sale mucho más barato construir una caja metálica que restaurar un edificio histórico, sobre todo en ciudades donde la empresa aún no está segura sobre los resultados que originará su inversión.

Por suerte está el proyecto de Ripley en la Plaza de Armas de Chiclayo, que será el primer edificio en ser restaurado para dar lugar a una tienda por departamentos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Mucho mejor a los de acá! que bien se ven.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Esa galeria mitre, de verdad que parece tener un portico de Sillar... que copiones 

A los de Falabella no les fue bien desde un inicio en Argentina,, lei un articulo hace unos años y hablaba que el retail chileno apunto al inicio al mercado A1de buenos Aires ,, pero las tiendas no pegaban porque la Clase alta de BBSS preferia comprar su ropa en boutiques esclusivas y detestaban la idea de vestirse de una tienda de retail.. (por algo es la Capital de la Moda Sudamericana) ,,, ademas de los precios altos fue un fiasco el ingreso de falabella, por mas que contrataron a la bella Valeria massa como imagen corporativa,,, no les resulto,, asi que ultimamente han tenido que variar de mercado y enfocarse a otros segmentos mas medios y bajos,, aver si les liga el exito ahi...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> Por suerte está el proyecto de Ripley en la Plaza de Armas de Chiclayo, que será el primer edificio en ser restaurado para dar lugar a una tienda por departamentos.


Claro, por fín. Fácil después de esa restauración Falabella y luego París se animan a seguir el ejemplo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Que interesante ...

No me atrevería a decir que los sagas falabellas peruanos son mejores o peores que los falabellas argentinos. Las características de las tiendas en uno u otro país responden a la idiosincrasia de las respectivas sociedades ...

¿¿¿Un rinconcito arequipeño en Buenos Aires :nuts: ????


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

^^Siiii!, y hasta parece de "Sishar"!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

De hecho eso es barroco arequipeño, el tipo de ornamentacion lo deja mas claro que el agua.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

sip.....^^ especialmente me hace acordar a los edificios neocoloniales de la Unsa..... que son casi idénticos.... me guardare esa fotito de Arequipa en Buenos Aires.... kay:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Tiene un parecido a las casonas de AREQUIPA! Increible!!, hasta parece de "sishar"


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

increible barroco arequipeño en buenos aires... si q alguna influencia debimos tener jeje...

en cuanto a si las tiendas alla son mejores o peores no lo veo asi.. me parece q en argentina falabella no pudo encontrar espacios grandes para desarrollarse tal como en el peru si los hay...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesante, también espero que luego del Ripley de Chiclayo estas tiendas se animen a restaurar edificios en los centros históricos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se parece a la casona del Continenal en el centro! que parecido.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

el letrero es horrible no va con la arquitectura deberia ser como se obliga en lima q sea negro


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

El aviso, La marca de la empresa termina sacrificando a esa arquitectura, no hay armonía entre el portico y el anuncio.


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

DoctorZero said:


> ^^ Es que *sale mucho más barato construir una caja metálica que restaurar un edificio histórico*, sobre todo en ciudades donde la empresa aún no está segura sobre los resultados que originará su inversión.
> 
> 
> > Es exactamente lo que yo quería para Parque Arauco El Golf. Deseaba que restauraran el precioso Camino Real en vez de construir una caja metálica al costado con pequeñas torres nada impresionantes de menos de 20 pisos y encima sin vista al Golf !


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

tacall said:


> *increible barroco arequipeño en buenos aires... si q alguna influencia debimos tener jeje...*
> 
> en cuanto a si las tiendas alla son mejores o peores no lo veo asi.. me parece q en argentina falabella no pudo encontrar espacios grandes para desarrollarse tal como en el peru si los hay...


Ni para reirse Tavo.... hay un libro donde se habla de la influencia (poca) pero existente de la arquitectura arequipeña en la zona sur de Suramerica... ,me voy a poner en contacto con mi profe de Arquitectura peruana y que me de el nombre del libro... es que me olvide.....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien Falabella de Argentina.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Se parece a la casona del Continenal en el centro! que parecido.


la casona Tristan del Pozo...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

waver said:


> Es exactamente lo que yo quería para Parque Arauco El Golf. Deseaba que restauraran el precioso Camino Real en vez de construir una caja metálica al costado con pequeñas torres nada impresionantes de menos de 20 pisos y encima sin vista al Golf !


Pero eso es IMPOSIBLE porque cada comerciante es dueño de cada tiendita del Camino Real y TODOS deben ponerse de acuerdo antes de vender. Si uno se opone basta para que se vaya al tacho la propuesta.

Ni te imaginas cuantas propuestas han tenido, cuantas empresas se mueren por el Camino Real. Simplemente no pueden hacer nada, los comerciantes no se ponen de acuerdo para vender. 

Sin embargo, Parque El Golf será una galería comercial destinada a un nivel socioeconómico alto. No tendrá tiendas por departamentos ni cines. Serán puras boutiques de diseñadores y exclusivos restaurantes y cafés. El antiguo Camino Real no se presta para eso. 

No he visto un render, no creo que sea una caja metálica.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

en toos los paises son parecidos , la unica diferencia son los precios


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

realmente ese letrero degrada al edificio, es el claro ejemplo del sistema de consumo o consumismo actual, donde el dinero y el comercio mandan.

es casi imposible en estos malls q hagan una propuesta mas elaborada, pues les cuesta dinero, ademas q ya tienen un patron en todos sus locales.. y si ps muchas veces esa arquitectura high tech (caja metalica como le dices) cansa pero no podemos esperar otra cosa pues esa es la arquitectura q los representa.

ejemplos claros plaza vea y falabella arequipa donde simplente la caja metalica fue adornada con una cupula (saga)


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Esa galeria mitre, de verdad que parece tener un portico de Sillar... que copiones
> 
> A los de Falabella no les fue bien desde un inicio en Argentina,, lei un articulo hace unos años y hablaba que el retail chileno apunto al inicio al mercado A1de buenos Aires ,, pero las tiendas no pegaban porque la Clase alta de BBSS preferia comprar su ropa en boutiques esclusivas y detestaban la idea de vestirse de una tienda de retail.. (por algo es la Capital de la Moda Sudamericana) ,,, ademas de los precios altos fue un fiasco el ingreso de falabella, por mas que contrataron a la bella Valeria massa como imagen corporativa,,, no les resulto,, asi que ultimamente han tenido que variar de mercado y enfocarse a otros segmentos mas medios y bajos,, aver si les liga el exito ahi...


y tenes mucha razon aca la gente no le da mucha importancia a Falabella como en Peru, cuando a mi me decian donde trabajaba, yo les desia q en falabella y ellos me decian y q es eso y bueno yo les explicaba, no sabe la gente porq no hay publicidad ni en las calles ni por tv aparte q es re caro y no hay competencia, pero ya se pusieron las pilas y ya estan comensando a expandirse porq ya se viene aca a la Argentina Almacenes Paris


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> sip.....^^ especialmente me hace acordar a los edificios neocoloniales de la Unsa..... que son casi idénticos.... me guardare esa fotito de Arequipa en Buenos Aires.... kay:


me alegro q les hayga gustado esa foto de falabella y tenes razo parese un rinconsito de arequipa en Buenos Aires


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas fotos de sodimac


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

simpaticas fotos,, que otros retail grandes operan en BBSS,,?


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Creo que los de acá tienen mejores diseños, inclusive mejor que los que hay en Chile.


----------



## pablo_linx (Apr 28, 2006)

¿Pero a quién se le puede ocurrir que el típico cliente ABC1 de Buenos Aires se vaya a vestir en Falabella? jeje... Es desconocer totalmente lo que ese tipo de cliente "top" tiene por costumbre. Y ese desconocimiento del mercado local es lo que llevó a esta empresa al fracaso, en relación a ese objetivo puntual. Falabella, en sus distintas sucursales en BAs, es una tienda surtida y punto. Precios medios, productos estándar. ¿Qué hombre o mujer adinerados van a ir a elegir ropa entre licuadoras y lcds? Ellos y ellas frecuentan las exclusivas casas de las Avs. Alvear o Quintana como, p.e., el Emporio Armani o Louis Vuitton o Valentino, o Kenzo y Versace en el Patio Bullrich, o Tiffany en las Galerías Pacífico, por nombrar algunas... donde una cartera o un terno, como dicen ustedes, cuesta U$S 5.000,- ... Falabella es para gente de la clase media, como el que suscribe, que no tiene intenciones de hipotecar el departamento... ¡para poder irse de shopping! Un saludo a todos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Lo mismo ocurre en el Perú.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es realtivo ya q tambien hay ropa enfocada para el cliente A, poca pero hay... sodimac no es cosa d otro mundo...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

tacall said:


> Es realtivo ya q tambien hay ropa enfocada para el cliente A, poca pero hay... sodimac no es cosa d otro mundo...


Generalmente eso ocurre con más frecuencia en las tiendas localizadas en zonas A1, tal es el caso del Saga del Jockey. No puedo hablar de provincias, pero en Lima las clases más pudientes por lo general hacen sus compras en boutiques en San Isidro, el Polo o Chacarilla o en el extranjero (Buenos Aires o Miami).


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

naa en saga d aqp esta recortado el stock hay marcas q no llegan aca... precisamente las más caras y eso q es buena zona.. pero facil con la ampliacion aparecen. Ademas q ya el panorama ha cambiado


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Marvey21 said:


> Creo que los de acá tienen mejores diseños, inclusive mejor que los que hay en Chile.


Me referia a los Sodimac.

Eso es cierto, la gente de plata no compra en tiendas por departamento, compran en boutiques, eso sucede en cualquier ciudad. Los de clase media tenemos que conformarnos en comprar en esas grandes tiendas o en los supermercados XD., aunque esto último ya no me gusta.


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Primer local de Sodimac en Argentina en San Martin - Buenos Aires...


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

a los que critican a la Falabella por el letrero, no ven el entorno del edificio????? es contaminación visual pura, y ese edificio es como un oasis, el letrero...bueno, en realidad se ve sobrio al lado de lo que le rodea.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Falabella no es en lo absoluto dirigido a la clase alta. los que piensan eso están equivocados. 
Lo chistoso es que en Chile es común que la gente rica (no tanto la clase media, que compra en las tiendas por departamento) se compre ropa en el supermercado. tienen cero empacho en comprar las chalitas, poleras o buzos deportivos del Jumbo.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> Falabella no es en lo absoluto dirigido a la clase alta. los que piensan eso están equivocados.
> Lo chistoso es que en Chile es común que la gente rica (no tanto la clase media, que compra en las tiendas por departamento) se compre ropa en el supermercado. tienen cero empacho en comprar las chalitas, poleras o buzos deportivos del Jumbo.


Claro, simpre hay excepciones. A mi me gusta las tiendas por departamento, encuentras de todo en un solo lugar y a precios cómodos, toda mi ropa la compro ahí o en el supermercado,jee, que es casi la misma que hay en Saga o Ripley, en mayoria la gente de clase media y media baja compra en esos establecimientos y tambien los "pitucos". Topitop también esta muy bien, ahora sus tiendas son grandes de 300 m2 a 1000 m2 , es como una mini tienda por departamento, todas sus marcas son nacionales, tiene muy buena ropa y barata, hasta venden juguetes.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

100%imperial said:


> realmente ese letrero degrada al edificio, es el claro ejemplo del sistema de consumo o consumismo actual, donde el dinero y el comercio mandan.
> 
> es casi imposible en estos malls q hagan una propuesta mas elaborada, pues les cuesta dinero, ademas q ya tienen un patron en todos sus locales.. y si ps muchas veces esa arquitectura high tech (caja metalica como le dices) cansa pero no podemos esperar otra cosa pues esa es la arquitectura q los representa.
> 
> ejemplos claros plaza vea y falabella arequipa donde simplente la caja metalica fue adornada con una cupula (saga)


El letrero es bastante sobrio... lo que las caga es toda la cartelerìa de los comercios alrededor que de verdad es abrumadora...

Con respecto al edificio de corte colonial... era la antigua sede del diario La Naciòn (uno de los 2 màs importantes del paìs)... por mucho tiempo estuvo desocupado y por suerte alguien pudo renovarlo y darle vida de nuevo...




pablo_linx said:


> ¿Pero a quién se le puede ocurrir que el típico cliente ABC1 de Buenos Aires se vaya a vestir en Falabella? jeje... Es desconocer totalmente lo que ese tipo de cliente "top" tiene por costumbre. Y ese desconocimiento del mercado local es lo que llevó a esta empresa al fracaso, en relación a ese objetivo puntual. Falabella, en sus distintas sucursales en BAs, es una tienda surtida y punto. Precios medios, productos estándar. ¿Qué hombre o mujer adinerados van a ir a elegir ropa entre licuadoras y lcds? Ellos y ellas frecuentan las exclusivas casas de las Avs. Alvear o Quintana como, p.e., el Emporio Armani o Louis Vuitton o Valentino, o Kenzo y Versace en el Patio Bullrich, o Tiffany en las Galerías Pacífico, por nombrar algunas... donde una cartera o un terno, como dicen ustedes, cuesta U$S 5.000,- ... Falabella es para gente de la clase media, como el que suscribe, que no tiene intenciones de hipotecar el departamento... ¡para poder irse de shopping! Un saludo a todos.


Cuàl fracaso?!?!?!? Si Falabella sigue expandiendose...

Y evidentemente que jamàs Falabella estuvo enfocada en el segmento premium... De dònde sacaste eso?!?!?


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

la mejor de las grandes tiendas en chile es paris, de todas maneras ABC1 en chile sí compra en fallabella, aunque lso fallabella del barrio alto de santiago tienen más marcas dirigidas a ese segmento que en otras zonas, y también en tiendas más exclusivas (que aquí hay muchas) no veo la contrariedad creo que alguien que en serio tiene plata perfectamente puede comprar en más de 1 lugar jeje.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> simpaticas fotos,, que otros retail grandes operan en BBSS,,?


bueno otras tiendas grandes son carrefour, wall mart, CyA, Easy, Jumbo, Plaza vea"pero aca no le dan importancia a plaza vea y ya estan comensando a cerrar y cambiar el nombre por jumbo", Cotto, lider press


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Marvey21 said:


> Creo que los de acá tienen mejores diseños, inclusive mejor que los que hay en Chile.


y tenes razon q alla en Peru son mejores porq ya estaba Ace Home Center, y Ace tiene un Buen diseño, y el sodimac q mas me gusta es el de la marina, pero aca los sodimac en Buenos aires estan relejos mas someos 1 hora de viaje no hay en capital


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

michaelfer22 said:


> bueno otras tiendas grandes son carrefour, wall mart, CyA, Easy, Jumbo, Plaza vea"pero aca no le dan importancia a plaza vea y ya estan comensando a cerrar y cambiar el nombre por jumbo", Cotto, lider press


Los Pv de alla no son de capitales peruanos creo q son de chilenos unicamente los Pv de peru sopn d capital peruano no se han expandido a otros paises


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

Falabella recien esta expandiendose en Argentina... todavía son pcos los locales...si algo me sorprendio de Baires es q no habian department stores... grandes tiendas con todo tipo de articulos...(año 2002 aprox)


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

que raro??? pense que las tiendas por departamento eran famosas por alla.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tachuela said:


> El letrero es bastante sobrio... lo que las caga es toda la cartelerìa de los comercios alrededor que de verdad es abrumadora...
> 
> Con respecto al edificio de corte colonial... era la antigua sede del diario La Naciòn (uno de los 2 màs importantes del paìs)... por mucho tiempo estuvo desocupado y por suerte alguien pudo renovarlo y darle vida de nuevo...
> 
> ...


se refirre a falabella Argentina q no se expande, porq falabella primero se abrio en Argentina y despues pasaron unos años y despues se abrio en Peru, y aca solo en Bs As hay 5, en realidad 3 falabellas porq 3 falabellas en una sola calle es como el del Jr de la union y otros dos y recien estan abriendo sodimac pero no tinen tanto exito como en Peru alla hay falabella, falabella express,sodimac, tottus, banco falabella, falabella tv


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

tacall said:


> Los Pv de alla no son de capitales peruanos creo q son de chilenos unicamente los Pv de peru sopn d capital peruano no se han expandido a otros paises


te equivocas los plaza vea siguen siendo chilenos, el Peru solo tiene el 18% por ciento de las accciones por interbank, pero en si esa publicidad q sacan de q plaza vea es peruano es totalmente falso es para q la gente compre porq plaza vea sigue siendo chileno


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

michaelfer22 said:


> te equivocas los plaza vea siguen siendo chilenos, el Peru solo tiene el 18% por ciento de las accciones por interbank, pero en si esa publicidad q sacan de q plaza vea es peruano es totalmente falso es para q la gente compre porq plaza vea sigue siendo chileno


Primero que nada, Plaza Vea NUNCA fue una empresa chilena, fue una empresa traída al país por el grupo holandés Royal Ahold en el 2002. Luego en el 2005 Royal Ahold se desprendió de todas sus acciones en sudamérica y el grupo Interbank compró el 100% de las acciones de Ahold en el Perú, en otras palabras todos los supermercados que esta empresa tenía en el Perú. Chile nunca tuvo ningún porcentaje de acciones de Ahold en el Perú, mucho menos de Plaza Vea.

Plaza Vea en el Perú pertenece a Supermercados Peruanos, una empresa 100% peruana. Eso de que sólo tiene el 18% es falso.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

michaelfer22 said:


> te equivocas los plaza vea siguen siendo chilenos, el Peru solo tiene el 18% por ciento de las accciones por interbank, pero en si esa publicidad q sacan de q plaza vea es peruano es totalmente falso es para q la gente compre porq plaza vea sigue siendo chileno


Y d donde sacas eso :nuts::nuts: si tanto interbank, como PV en perú y cineplanet 100% peruanos


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Uhmmm bueno aquí (Mendoza - Argentina) apenas creo que hay un Falabella y no es nada mejor que los de Perú y Sodimac? creo que no hay


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

el retail chileno esta en todos lados
aqui falabella, que tiene muuuuchos años, me atreveria a decir que mas de 100 años, esta mas dirigido a la clase media, media-baja.
aunque en locales que se hubican en lugares mas excludivos las marcas varian para satisfacer las necesidades.

pero en chile levantas una piedra y te aparece un falabella o un supermercado XD.

bonito el de buenos aires, va con el estilo de la ciudad =)


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

J Block said:


> Primero que nada, Plaza Vea NUNCA fue una empresa chilena, fue una empresa traída al país por el grupo holandés Royal Ahold en el 2002. Luego en el 2005 Royal Ahold se desprendió de todas sus acciones en sudamérica y el grupo Interbank compró el 100% de las acciones de Ahold en el Perú, en otras palabras todos los supermercados que esta empresa tenía en el Perú. Chile nunca tuvo ningún porcentaje de acciones de Ahold en el Perú, mucho menos de Plaza Vea.
> 
> Plaza Vea en el Perú pertenece a Supermercados Peruanos, una empresa 100% peruana. Eso de que sólo tiene el 18% es falso.


Cabe agregar que en su origen Plaza Vea era una empresa argentina (de la provincia de Mendoza para ser màs exactos)... Cuando la comprò Ahold la internacionalizò para despuès venderla... Los activos de Ahold en Perù los comprò Interbank y las operaciones en Chile y Argentina las comprò Cencosud.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Exacto. Luego Supermercados Peruanos y Cencosud hicieron un trato para evitar el uso del mismo nombre de supermercados en los diferentes países de la región. Así Supermercados Peruanos se comprometió a eliminar la marca Santa Isabel en el Perú, convirtiéndola en Plaza Vea Super o Vivanda. Igualmente Cencosud se ha comprometido a eliminar la marca Vea en Argentina, convirtiéndola en Jumbo.

Para el 2009 ya no existirá Plaza Vea en Argentina o Santa Isabel en el Perú.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

michaelfer22 said:


> se refirre a falabella Argentina q no se expande, porq falabella primero se abrio en Argentina y despues pasaron unos años y despues se abrio en Peru, y aca solo en Bs As hay 5, en realidad 3 falabellas porq 3 falabellas en una sola calle es como el del Jr de la union y otros dos y recien estan abriendo sodimac pero no tinen tanto exito como en Peru alla hay falabella, falabella express,sodimac, tottus, banco falabella, falabella tv


Si bien Falabella inaugurò un local en Argentina primero que en Perù (especificamente en la provincia de Mendoza en 1993, provincia limìtrofe con Chile)... no fuè hasta hace sòlo un par de años que Falabella se decidiò por expandirse al resto del paìs...

El local de Mendoza se abriò simplemente porque los mendocinos suelen veranear en la costa chilena (que les queda mucho màs cerca que la costa argentina) y por lo cual ya conocìan el concepto de las tiendas por departamento...

En el resto del paìs era un fenòmeno casi desconocido (y los ùnicos ejemplos que habìan existido - las tiendas Harrods y la Gath&Chavez hacìa muchos años que habìan cerrado)...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Cada sociedad tiene sus propios hábitos de consumo, y por lo que leo en Buenos Aires no les gusta lo masivo, pero ahora con la globalización de la información (y de las modas) es lógico suponer de que este ahora las tiendas por departamento tengan más aceptación.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Mmm, y hay más fotos? xD


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cierto, también hay Estilos, pero tiene sólo 1 tienda en Lima, su base es en Arequipa, así que los Arequipeños sabrán más de eso. Yo sólo fui una vez a la tienda de Lima, pero cuando sólo vendían electro y decoración, ahora dicen que es toda una tienda por departamento, no sé, pero bueno, me queda súper lejos llegar hasta allá, es en El Agustino creo.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Esta en la av nicolas ayllon (carretera central) cerca al puente de Sta Anita(via de evitamiento) ahora no estoy seguro si esa zona pertenece al Agustino o Sta Anita. Lejos? porque a los limeños les parece lejos todo lo que esta fuera de "lima cuadrada",por dios por la evitamiento la haces en maximo una hora desde cualquier lugar de lima,ahora desde el callao o distritos cercanos si es mas yuca aunque cuando se termine la remodelacion de la alfonso ugarte va a ser mas rapido


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Se puede llegar rápido por la vía de Evitamiento, sin embargo el viaje no vale la pena a raíz de la precaria oferta del local. No es nada del otro mundo, y está dirigido a los consumidores que acuden a la Carretera Central como centro de compras.


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

rasogu said:


> Esta en la av nicolas ayllon (carretera central) cerca al puente de Sta Anita(via de evitamiento) ahora no estoy seguro si esa zona pertenece al Agustino o Sta Anita. Lejos? porque a los limeños les parece lejos todo lo que esta fuera de "lima cuadrada",por dios por la evitamiento la haces en maximo una hora desde cualquier lugar de lima,ahora desde el callao o distritos cercanos si es mas yuca aunque cuando se termine la remodelacion de la alfonso ugarte va a ser mas rapido


Pero para mí sí es lejos ps. Desde San Miguel hasta El Agustino o Santa Anita, el tráfico a ciertas horas en Javier Prado y en la Vía de Evitamiento es atroz, también que por donde está en la carretera central, pasar por ahí es para destruir llantas y amortiguadores porque la pista está llena de huecos :lol:, Además yo rara vez compro en tiendas por departamento y si lo hago tengo a Saga Falabella en San Miguel, que es basura, pero es mejor que Ripley.


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pero dentro de todo tienes razón Rasgou, los distritos por el que transito son Bellavista (pertenece al Callao), San Miguel, Pueblo Libre, Magdalena, San Isidro, Jesús María, Miraflores, San Borja y Surco. Llegal a Jockey Plaza ya me parece lejos y esos distritos no son ni un sexto de lo que es Lima xD. Creo que ningún limeño conoce Lima al 100%


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

Aunque esto se sale un poco del tema de este Thread, pero para que sepan algo mas de la tienda Estilos de Arequipa, aqui unos comerciales.


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

Buscando x Youtube, encontre esta filmacion de la tienda de Falabella de la calle Florida en Buenos Aires.


----------



## edgenet (Aug 30, 2007)

Aqui hay un video chevere que filmaron los colaboradores de la tienda Sodimac centro de Lima antes de su apertura. Mirenlo completo para que entiendan de que se trata el video.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Todo bien menos el logo de Estilos.


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

jajaja.. esa publicidad de "estilos" no esta muy muy animada eh.. las de falabella me gustan... les dejo unos spots chilenos de diferntes cosas... (algo desvio el hilo) pero para compartir


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

*yo fuy el q firmo ese video*



edgenet said:


> Buscando x Youtube, encontre esta filmacion de la tienda de Falabella de la calle Florida en Buenos Aires.


como podras ver yo fuy el q firmo ese video yo trabajaba en falabella un dia me quede encerrado por q los empleados se van rapido cuando cierra la tienda porq viene prossegur y sierran todo y nadie puede salir ni entrar por eso q todos se van rapido y yo me quede adentro y firme todo parese grande pero es chico no es completo, como podran ver no hay un nivel para mujeres


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

aca mas fotos del nuevo falabella de Buenos Aires esta en el SShoppin alto Avellaneda se ve mas moderno q opinan...


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ese Falabella se ve algo pequeño, pero bonito. ¿Cuántos metos cuadrados tiene?


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo subir fotos? Tengo una foto de Tottus y Sodimac de San Miguel en Lima. Aunque en todo caso pueden verla en Wikipedia, ya que a subí ahí.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

se ven bn xfalabella
pero se ve muy pqño!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Por fuera no me convence, por dentro si esta vistoso.


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ahora que veo bien, no me gusta como queda la palabra Falabella sola, no sé, ya me acostumbré a verla acompañada de Saga... Saga Falabella.


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tottus y Sodimac de San Miguel, la tome con mi cel yendo a Starbucks, lamentablemete ese cel se malogró y el que tengo ahora no tiene cámara tan buena y tomar fotos con cámara fotográfica en los centros comerciales es más difícil, el cel es más caleta.


Sodimac es en el primer piso y Tottus en el segundo.


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Plaza Vea Perú*

Aquí algunos spots de Plaza Vea en Perú





Este tipo me cae recontra mal, esos spots son de 2005 ó 2006.





Éste es un spot por año nuevo 2008, recuerdo haber visto este mismo spot para el día del pisco sour este año 2009.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

farid9188 said:


> Ese Falabella se ve algo pequeño, pero bonito. ¿Cuántos metos cuadrados tiene?


tenes razon es chico como todos los falabellas de aca, esa es la parte trasera de falabella en la cual no hay entrada directa de la calle asia el falabella, las entradas estan dentro del shopping, el falabella mas grande de aca es el q esta en unicenter, se parece al de plaza san miguel y es de 2 niveles


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

farid9188 said:


> ¿Qué sí? A mí no me parece que sea de envidiar que no haya ni bancos ni home centre ni hipermercado en un centro comercial. Al contrario es mucho más cómodo encontrar todo en un solo lugar... Si vas al jockey tienes las tiendas menores, Saga, Ripley, Plaza Vea, Ace Home Center, Happyland (parque de diversiones), Cineplanet, muchos restaurantres, bancos y cafés y el centro de Salud Jockey. Es mucho más cómodo ir a un lugar y encontrar todo eso que solo encontrar tiendas menores y 1 ó 2 anclas.


Es otra cultura de retail, no se pueden comparar. De todos modos, creo que todos nos referimos al diseño del mall y no a las tiendas en sí.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> Es otra cultura de retail, no se pueden comparar. De todos modos, creo que todos nos referimos al diseño del mall y no a las tiendas en sí.


Exactamente. Además ese mall si tiene un hipermercado, ¿acaso puede pasar desapercibido el cartel de Walmart?


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bueno aca algunas fotos del Dot, ayer tome fotos tengo un monton de falabella de walmart de la terraza del patio de comida en fin pero mucha gente


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos, el mall está alucinante.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve recontra bien!!


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas fotos


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

mas fotos por dentro..


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Fotos de Falabella*

*mas fotos Ahora de Falabella *


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

El Falabella se ve idéntico a cualquiera del Perú.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

cierto.. pero creo q en argentina falabella tiene pocas tiendas grandes


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que tal cantidad de gente.


----------



## Jerusienn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola, es probable que en Argentina sea como acá en Chile que la verdad también hay varios falabellas que no son grandes. Por ejemplo los falabellas del centro de Stgo son chicos y están divididos por rubro por ej, falabella mujer, hombre, jovenes, casa, etc. El falabella de mi casa (providencia) es más pequeño que el de Arequipa (lo conozco personalmente) y creo que esa es una de las tiendas más chicas de su país. Aca solo los de los malls son grandes, pero nunca tan fanatico como para pegarme el viaje :lol:


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

tacall said:


> cierto.. pero creo q en argentina falabella tiene pocas tiendas grandes


y tenes razon aca las tiendas son chichas no son tan grandes como en Peru el Falabella mas grande se parese al de plaza san miguel y aparte q aca las tiendas no son completas son separadas osea en una tienda venden solo hogar y niños en otra tienda ropa y accesorios, en otra tienda electro y deportes, pero en Peru las tiendas son completas y grandes como el Jockey Plaza


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

En Concepción tenemos 2 Falabella, uno en el Mall Plaza Trébol y el otro en el centro, y en este caso, el del centro es mucho más grande (6 pisos) que el del mall.

Viendo las imágenes, al parecer todas las tiendas Falabella son iguales (por lo menos por dentro), tanto en Chile, Perú, Argentina y también Colombia.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

michaelfer22 said:


> y tenes razon aca las tiendas son chichas no son tan grandes como en Peru el Falabella mas grande se parese al de plaza san miguel y aparte q aca las tiendas no son completas son separadas osea en una tienda venden solo hogar y niños en otra tienda ropa y accesorios, en otra tienda electro y deportes, pero en Peru las tiendas son completas y grandes como el Jockey Plaza


En el Jirón de la Unión, al igual que en la calle Florida en Buenos Aires, Falabella tiene locales separados. En uno están los textiles y perfumería y en el otro los artículos deportivos, electrodomésticos y artículos para el hogar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

DoctorZero said:


> En el Jirón de la Unión, al igual que en la calle Florida en Buenos Aires, Falabella tiene locales separados. En uno están los textiles y perfumería y en el otro los artículos deportivos, electrodomésticos y artículos para el hogar.


Si, es el mismo formato que en el Centro de Chile mismo... incluso cuando entro al del Jirón de la Uniòn donde hay ropa me siento en Chile nuevamente.

La arquitectura del centro comercial es interesante pero no deslumbrante. Sigue los formatos usuales en ese término.

Las fotos están excelentes y el aporte encomiable!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy interesantes fotos, cuanta gente, deben estar multimillonarios los dueños.*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Diganme loco, pero ese techo de falabella tiene cierto parecido al Oechsle que se inauguro en Huancayo.


----------



## farid9188 (Jan 3, 2009)

Tiene cieeerto parecido, por lo que ambos tienen el fondo negro, creo yo =)


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Se ve bien.


----------

